# New Dolmar 5100S Review from the dude...



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Soooo, I know I know I been saying I'm getting a 5100 for like 6 months now. I even bought a 510 to hold me over till I pulled the trigger. Like the other 2 babys, my 7900 and the 510, I owe them both to Scott and Steve up the road from me at the Cutting Edge in NY (site sponsors). Still, almost 2 yrs later I still can't believe the service I get from these guys. Great guys in general as people go also in my opinion. I really dont' think you could ask for nicer guys anywhere. Always willing to go out of the way for me. Heck, I've called them at 11pm and they were still there working on stuff to help people out with issues... Can't beat that. Anyhoot, here I am rambling.... Now the Review!!!! And so you know, they took it out and ran the heck out of it for about 1/2 hour I'd guess to make sure it was running right. 

So you know, I only got to run the saw for about 30 min or so tonight... This is my impression.

I got the saw fresh in the box, they packaged it up for me to pick up at their store, so it'd look brand stinking new. The drive to get there isn't really too far, so I figger'd, wooooohooooo a little trip to get away for a bit. I drove over to their store and I yanked it out as quick as I could, like a kid at christmas, hehehehehehehe. Ya'll know how it is when you get a new saw, the anticipation of gettin' it goin' and just dying to get your hands on some logs to let it eat. Sooooooo, I get home from the drive and have a nice stack of hard maple just begging to be cut, and wouldn't you know it's pouring rain here if you can believe... Does this stop me? H E(double hockey sticks) NO!!!!!!! I've got about a full cord of hard maple blocks already cut that I usually have to rip to get'em to split anyways(anybody that's ever split northern hard rock maple know what I mean) and under cover on my back deck sooooooo... Need I say more???

I filled it up with fresh 93Oct and the Dolmar winter Grade oil. Gave it 1/2/3rd pull and it started to fire. Switched the unilever down to middle position, thought, wow, this is smooth, even when firing I thought, "oh man, this baby sounds quite a bit meaner than my 510..." 4th pull and away it went. I idle'd her down and let it sit for about 30 seconds or so then went to work on a bunch of the hard maple with the 5100 set up with a GB 18" and 3/8 LGX. Blocks are around 30" in diameter, cut in 1/2 one time already so I could move them so figger I'm cutting 15-16" blocks in 1/2 ripping the 16" blocks. I make one cut, then another cut then a third cut and think to myself, eh, I guess this is ok, (yes you read that right, not too god aweful enthusiastic) Then I cut 4/5/and now we're on 6, HOLY SH17!!!!! It was like someone just flipped a switch on this little saw and said "here ya go, have some fun" I started putting an easy 5-10lbs of pressure on it and this little sucker roared right through the big hard maple like I wasn't even touching it. Like it was a hungry little beast just waiting to rip that stuff in 2. OMG, I could definitely see the difference now. Did I say "HOLY SH17!!!" already??? I was having some fun now... I went at it like this, saw workin' like a fiend for the next 1/2 hour I'd say and it just seems to get stronger and stronger with each cut I'm making. This is the funnest little saw I've run since the little 036/034's I used to run. The 5100 has a little less torque, but can you really compare a 4.5hp saw to a 3.8. I will say in wood say up to 12" or so the little 5100 would eat those saws up, hands down. It's quite a bit lighter than those older ones, and feels more balanced to me. On the PS-510 of mine a 16" bar is about as big as I'd go for the torque that I myself prefer. On the 036/034 I don't like going any bigger than a 16" also. The 5100 seems to feel really good with the 18" on it. I generally prefer an all around saw in the 4.5+hp range. For small limbing and whatnot like when I'm just cutting pine logs going to the mill I like the little PS-510 or those older 36/34's. The 5100S, even though a little smaller in hp/cc's definitely keeps up and can be used in place of these older models I've always been so fond of... Anyhoot, the only drawback I've yet to see in the first 1/2 of my use is the usual I have with all new saws. YOU HAVE TO KEEP YOUR CHAIN TIGHT AT ALL TIMES!!!! Or it will fly off. This is because of the rpm's these new saws turn though and I understand it... It's been something I've been fighting since day one when I started running newer saws, same thing with my 440 and my 288XP... Anyways, as you can see from the pic, I've got some big smiles going and am happy as all get out. Saw seems built well. Great power band. I hate to tell ya, the 5100 would eat up a little 346XP w/out a question. I know because I tried one out about 2 weeks ago. It's not even close. The torque and general feel of the 5100 is much more pleasant. I said it before, I'll say it again. Dolmar is the best combination of the best saws out there. All the torque of the Stihls and all the speed of Husky. The combination can't be beat in my opinion. 

 :biggrinbounce2: 

Don't be gettin' no ideas about my little wifey either, hehehehehehe...
I'll be having a video for you guys soon enough... Of the saw in action pervs, lmfao...


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

Great saw there Bro.....









.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 12, 2008)

good to see you got one of the baddest saws of all time!:rockn:


----------



## litefoot (Jan 12, 2008)

So, did you like it?


----------



## JeffandJess4806 (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats on the New Toy/saw I love my 7900 prolly going to get the 5100


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds like you're MILDLY exited there Cisco! Congratulations and nice pics!


----------



## manual (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool right up Dude,

Went down good with my coffee this morning.
Have fun with your new saw.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Jan 12, 2008)

Think i'm gonna get one myself. I need something to compete or play with my 346xp.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats !!!

Open the muffler up and it just get's better............:chainsawguy:


----------



## davefr (Jan 12, 2008)

A brand new 5100 and broken in 5100 are two different saws. Break in seems to wake up a 5100 much more then other saws I've had.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice write up, Dolmar's are a great choice.


----------



## Gibbonboy (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice saw, next on my list after my 7900 arrives. Your lady doesn't look nearly as thrilled as you, though. Always a kick to get a good piece of machinery in your hands, too much junk around these days.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats on the new saw!  
Your wife doesn't look quite as enthused as you do tho:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## XJWoody (Jan 12, 2008)

Glad you're lovin the new saw! I bet momma and the neighbors love you for sawing at midnight! 

I have an option on a 9 month old 5100s for $200, owner 'doesn't like it' (won't oil, hard to start) It may be a pig in a poke, but I doubt it... probably just needing a tune-up and cleaning. I'll likely get it this week or next, as it fits in to the "three saw plan" (three of each size) pretty well.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 12, 2008)

Great review!! Dat 5100 is one fine machine.:rockn:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2008)

XJWoody said:


> Glad you're lovin the new saw! I bet momma and the neighbors love you for sawing at midnight!
> 
> I have an option on a 9 month old 5100s for $200, owner 'doesn't like it' (won't oil, hard to start) It may be a pig in a poke, but I doubt it... probably just needing a tune-up and cleaning. I'll likely get it this week or next, as it fits in to the "three saw plan" (three of each size) pretty well.




Yes, I never heard of a 5100 that really had problems......:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Works4me (Jan 12, 2008)

davefr said:


> A brand new 5100 and broken in 5100 are two different saws. Break in seems to wake up a 5100 much more then other saws I've had.



I sure hope so. I'll share my experiences so far. I bought a 5100s 2 weeks ago from a dealer approx. 45 miles away. Dealership was a Father/Son Operation, the Dad was a real likable guy with grease under his fingernails which I consider a good sign. I looked at the display model and the plastic was scuffed up on it. When I pay a little over $400 for a new saw I want to be the one putting on the scuff marks .
I asked if they had any new ones in the box and the son piped in and sarcastically asked how many I wanted. Left the shop to think the purchase over for a few minutes (something I usually do). Decided I wanted the saw and returned to see if they would come down on the price or throw anything in with the saw. Wouldn't budge on the price and would only throw in a loop of chain. Asked about breaking in the saw with syn oil, wasn't planning on doing that but I wanted there opinion, son asked what kind of oil, told him Mobil 2t, said he had never heard of it. I explained it was motorcycle racing oil and he said not to use it, only use chainsaw 2 cycle oil. Bought the Dolmar oil to break the saw in with. (was going to do this anyway). I currently have an 029 Super and I was expecting a little more from the 5100. Doesn't really seem much better in oak than the Sthil. Also to me the Anti-vibe is just a tad below the Sthil. I have only run three tanks thru the saw so far so I'm hoping for the afer break in improvements that a lot of owners report.


----------



## GSP (Jan 12, 2008)

Works4me said:


> I sure hope so. I'll share my experiences so far. I bought a 5100s 2 weeks ago from a dealer approx. 45 miles away. Dealership was a Father/Son Operation, the Dad was a real likable guy with grease under his fingernails which I consider a good sign. I looked at the display model and the plastic was scuffed up on it. When I pay a little over $400 for a new saw I want to be the one putting on the scuff marks .
> I asked if they had any new ones in the box and the son piped in and sarcastically asked how many I wanted. Left the shop to think the purchase over for a few minutes (something I usually do). Decided I wanted the saw and returned to see if they would come down on the price or throw anything in with the saw. Wouldn't budge on the price and would only throw in a loop of chain. Asked about breaking in the saw with syn oil, wasn't planning on doing that but I wanted there opinion, son asked what kind of oil, told him Mobil 2t, said he had never heard of it. I explained it was motorcycle racing oil and he said not to use it, only use chainsaw 2 cycle oil. Bought the Dolmar oil to break the saw in with. (was going to do this anyway). I currently have an 029 Super and I was expecting a little more from the 5100. Doesn't really seem much better in oak than the Sthil. Also to me the Anti-vibe is just a tad below the Sthil. I have only run three tanks thru the saw so far so I'm hoping for the afer break in improvements that a lot of owners report.


I'm thinking on getting one.I hear mostly good stories on this site about the 5100 .I would like to try a modded muffler.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Don't be gettin' no ideas about my little wifey either, hehehehehehe...
> I'll be having a video for you guys soon enough... Of the saw in action pervs, lmfao...






Darn.........You were talking saw video..........  



Dude it wont belong and Samantha will be using the 5100 and you'll need another one......




.



.


----------



## 103scooter (Jan 12, 2008)

Works4me said:


> I sure hope so. I'll share my experiences so far. I bought a 5100s 2 weeks ago from a dealer approx. 45 miles away. Dealership was a Father/Son Operation, the Dad was a real likable guy with grease under his fingernails which I consider a good sign. I looked at the display model and the plastic was scuffed up on it. When I pay a little over $400 for a new saw I want to be the one putting on the scuff marks .
> I asked if they had any new ones in the box and the son piped in and sarcastically asked how many I wanted. Left the shop to think the purchase over for a few minutes (something I usually do). Decided I wanted the saw and returned to see if they would come down on the price or throw anything in with the saw. Wouldn't budge on the price and would only throw in a loop of chain. Asked about breaking in the saw with syn oil, wasn't planning on doing that but I wanted there opinion, son asked what kind of oil, told him Mobil 2t, said he had never heard of it. I explained it was motorcycle racing oil and he said not to use it, only use chainsaw 2 cycle oil. Bought the Dolmar oil to break the saw in with. (was going to do this anyway). I currently have an 029 Super and I was expecting a little more from the 5100. Doesn't really seem much better in oak than the Sthil. Also to me the Anti-vibe is just a tad below the Sthil. I have only run three tanks thru the saw so far so I'm hoping for the afer break in improvements that a lot of owners report.



Love my 5100, just gets stronger with each tankful. Take the stock chain and throw it as far as you can. Put a good one on and you will see a difference.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> .... I hate to tell ya, the 5100 would eat up a little 346XP w/out a question. ....



If the 346xp is a NE one, they are *really close* - jury is still out here.....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## GSP (Jan 12, 2008)

Is there a price difference between the 346NE and the older 346xp's?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2008)

GSP said:


> Is there a price difference between the 346NE and the older 346xp's?



Not here, but they are a lot more expensive than in the US.....:censored:


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 12, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> If the 346xp is a NE one, they are *really close* - jury is still out here.....:greenchainsaw:



That is true troll. They are almost to close to call.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 12, 2008)

GSP said:


> Is there a price difference between the 346NE and the older 346xp's?



When baileys were selling both there wasn't a diff.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> That is true troll. They are almost to close to call.



Unless it has the cat muffler ................My dealer has the NE 346 with cat ......It was not impressive.......His demo log was 12" ash ...

Buy the time you buy the saw and add the cost of a new muffler , the 5100 looks like the better deal IMO...




.


----------



## cuttinscott (Jan 12, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> If the 346xp is a NE one, they are *really close* - jury is still out here.....:greenchainsaw:



I would usually interject here but that would be considered by some as brand bashing  


Scott


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Unless it has the cat muffler ................My dealer has the NE 346 with cat ......It was not impressive.......His demo log was 12" ash ...
> 
> Buy the time you buy the saw and add the cost of a new muffler , the 5100 looks like the better deal IMO...
> 
> ...



Very true the cat really clog them up. Well any saw for that manner. Now if your going to mod it down the road or right away the 346 is a dang little devil.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

Troll can you tell which one has the heated handles????




.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l15/THALL10326/?action=view&current=5100.flv





Even Daddy likes his 5100





.


----------



## 103scooter (Jan 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Troll can you tell which one has the heated handles????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can ... I can.. Its the red and black one!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> I would usually interject here but that would be considered by some as brand bashing
> 
> 
> Scott




LOL - I understand - but not by me - I am not brand loyal.....:jawdrop: :jawdrop: 

They obviously both are goodies!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Troll can you tell which one has the heated handles????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, not from that angle, with a blurred picture.....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 12, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Nope, not from that angle, with a blurred picture.....:greenchainsaw:



The bluriness is just your eyes old man .


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> The bluriness is just your eyes old man .



There was lite snow that day..............   





.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> The bluriness is just your eyes old man .




It is the snow I think - like Steve said - but probably not lite.......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 103scooter (Jan 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> There was lite snow that day..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LITE SNOW MY A$$


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

Can you tell in this picture Troll????.....BTW Lite is less filling....LOL





ciscoguy01 would you ..........Get posting....
.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 12, 2008)

103scooter said:


> LITE SNOW MY A$$



Yeah, that looks more like frost.

LOL


.


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 12, 2008)

You guys can keep your lite snow and lite beer. I will take a frosted mug though.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Can you tell in this picture Troll????.....BTW Lite is less filling....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hardly any snow here so far - this winter, 3-5cm on the ground - looks like it is about the same there.....


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 12, 2008)

All right! That does it...I leaving to go look at a 5100 right now...you jokers are the cause...you really p!ss me off!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 12, 2008)

Question for the Dolmar Posse: Just received a price quote over the phone for a 5100S with an 18" bar for $354.95. Is this a decent price on these saws? I just haven't been following Dolmar pricing and I'm not sure what they go for. Thanks!


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Question for the Dolmar Posse: Just received a price quote over the phone for a 5100S with an 18" bar for $354.95. Is this a decent price on these saws? I just haven't been following Dolmar pricing and I'm not sure what they go for. Thanks!






Thats a good price for a 5100s .....




.


----------



## 166 (Jan 12, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Question for the Dolmar Posse: Just received a price quote over the phone for a 5100S with an 18" bar for $354.95. Is this a decent price on these saws? I just haven't been following Dolmar pricing and I'm not sure what they go for. Thanks!



Thats cheap go buy it before the price goes up.


Steve


----------



## 166 (Jan 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Troll can you tell which one has the heated handles????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the Orange & Black one on the left??

Steve


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2008)

166 said:


> It's the Orange & Black one on the left??
> 
> Steve



LOL - how do you know :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

166 said:


> It's the Orange & Black one on the left??
> 
> Steve






Sharp eye 166..........  




.


----------



## cuttinscott (Jan 12, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> LOL - how do you know :jawdrop: :jawdrop:



I told 166 which saw it was look at the bar wear, the 5100SH has less wear IMO But I could have been wrong ROFL


Scott


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> LOL - how do you know :jawdrop: :jawdrop:





Because it weighs more..........  




.


----------



## 166 (Jan 12, 2008)

Different handle bars also.


----------



## 166 (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's another test what model saw is this???


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 12, 2008)

What does the 5100S normally sell for?


----------



## cuttinscott (Jan 12, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> What does the 5100S normally sell for?



$400 give er take $10


Scott


----------



## 166 (Jan 12, 2008)

One more test 460, 510, or 5100s?


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

166 said:


> Here's another test what model saw is this???



6400



.


----------



## 166 (Jan 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> 6400
> 
> 
> 
> .




Why do you pick the 6400?


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 12, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> $400 give er take $10
> 
> 
> Scott



Turned out the price was a little higher once I arrived at the store. I think I misunderstood him over the phone - or - one of his sales rep quoted me the wrong price? Anyways, it was actually $5.00 more or $359.95. Still, I guess that is a very decent price on this saw? Would you say?


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

166 said:


> Why do you pick the 6400?




7900 cylinder in my picture.....


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

166 said:


> One more test 460, 510, or 5100s?





Its not a 5100


My guess is 460





.


----------



## 166 (Jan 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> 7900 cylinder in my picture.....



You're right but you had to look at your 7900 to be sure


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 12, 2008)

166 said:


> One more test 460, 510, or 5100s?



510


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

166 said:


> You're right but you had to look at your 7900 to be sure





No .....I had to find a picture of mine to show you what I was talking about...  




.


----------



## 166 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is a PS-460


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 12, 2008)

:monkey:


----------



## cuttinscott (Jan 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> 6400
> 
> 
> 
> .



Ultra show the audience what you won!


Scott


----------



## cuttinscott (Jan 12, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> :monkey:



Jim you were right it is a PS510



Scott


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 12, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> Jim you were right it is a PS510
> 
> 
> 
> Scott



     I thought it looked like a PS-510, I just had my hands on one 30 minutes ago.


----------



## cuttinscott (Jan 12, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


>



Jim for your correct guess there will be a Dolmar cap in your first parts order



Scott


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> Jim you were right it is a PS510
> 
> 
> 
> Scott




I have never looked at the 460........I had no idea it has a plastic style handle on it.......Darn....  




.


----------



## cuttinscott (Jan 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> I have never looked at the 460........I had no idea it has a plastic style handle on it.......Darn....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe instead of buying all those 5100's you should have bought a variety pack LOLOLOLOL

Scott


----------



## 166 (Jan 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> I have never looked at the 460........I had no idea it has a plastic style handle on it.......Darn....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The PS4600S & PS5000 Euro's also have plastic handles bars


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 12, 2008)

By the way Fellas...I did buy the 5100S...I won't be picking it up till Wednesday though. The dealer had sold out of his in-store stock and he hadn't made the run to his warehouse to pick-up his resupply. It won't be until Wednesday that I'm able to get back over to his shop otherwise I'd have it Monday morning. I hope this thing runs as well as you guys say it does?


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 12, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> Jim for your correct guess there will be a Dolmar cap in your first parts order
> 
> 
> 
> Scott



I'll be sure to remind you! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

I guess Im stuck on the 5100's ...Its a great saw .......


.



.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> I guess Im stuck on the 5100's
> 
> 
> 
> .




Whatcha doing wit all dose 5100's Willis?


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Whatcha doing wit all dose 5100's Willis?





They were on sale.....  




.


----------



## 166 (Jan 12, 2008)

*DUDE.....Where are you???*

News Bulletin:

There's a Dude loose up in the Adirondacks with a Dolmar PS510, PS5100S, and PS7900 that's cutting down every tree in sight.

More at 11:00


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 12, 2008)

That must have been one he!l of a sale! :jawdrop:


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> That must have been one he!l of a sale! :jawdrop:






The price is better in 6 packs.................  




.


----------



## cuttinscott (Jan 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> The price is better in 6 packs.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and even better in dozen packs

Scott


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> I told 166 which saw it was look at the bar wear, the 5100SH has less wear IMO But I could have been wrong ROFL
> 
> 
> Scott


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> The price is better in 6 packs.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure this was intentional? You aren't a stutterer are you...and the dealer just thought you said six of them...then were you just too embarrassed to say NO??????? :monkey:


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Are you sure this was intentional? You aren't a stutterer are you...and the dealer just thought you said six of them...then were you just too embarrassed to say NO??????? :monkey:



Nope just a great dealer , great price's and great saws......  



.


----------



## 166 (Jan 12, 2008)

Old School Dolmar test

Name the models





Washington County Fair 1987


----------



## 103scooter (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice addition to the fleet 
I really like mine a lot. I have 2 of them a 5100 with the heated handles, one with out. The heated handle one is the favorite, and I had just bought it to see what heated handles were like. In the snow on a under 10 degree day, I took off my insulated wet gloves as my hands were sweating. The more I run it the more impressed with it I become.


----------



## 166 (Jan 12, 2008)

First one to guess all the correct models of the saws wins a Dolmar T-Shirt!

First one to guess everything correct in the photo including the blue ZTR, brushcutters, blowers, etc. wins a Dolmar Hat & T-Shirt!


----------



## cuttinscott (Jan 12, 2008)

The only hint I can give is 1987

And Steve (166) was only 6 years old LOLOLOL



Scott


----------



## 166 (Jan 12, 2008)

This one is to easy for prizes





Washington County Fair 1992


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2008)

166 said:


> The PS4600S & PS5000 Euro's also have plastic handles bars




Yes they do, for some odd reason 
- and a different crank......


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Heck yes*



166 said:


> News Bulletin:
> 
> There's a Dude loose up in the Adirondacks with a Dolmar PS510, PS5100S, and PS7900 that's cutting down every tree in sight.
> 
> More at 11:00



Dude's got Pneunmonia and a couple busted ribs... Right now the trees are in safe and I'm pi55ed off, hehehehehehehehehehe... I did make a few to go out and wind that baby up some more though. OMG it's fun to run. It's just so friggin fast I can't get enough of it, lmao... I've always heard the best way to get rid of stuff is to sweat it out. If I wasn't in the doc's all day today the woods would be a bit thinner, lmao... I will say that I'm super siked after that wind storm we just had. There's wood all over the place down up here that I can't wait to get my grubby hands on. I wonder if it hit down south of us at all???


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Dude's got Pneunmonia and a couple busted ribs... Right now the trees are in safe and I'm pi55ed off, hehehehehehehehehehe... I did make a few to go out and wind that baby up some more though. OMG it's fun to run. It's just so friggin fast I can't get enough of it, lmao... I've always heard the best way to get rid of stuff is to sweat it out. If I wasn't in the doc's all day today the woods would be a bit thinner, lmao... I will say that I'm super siked after that wind storm we just had. There's wood all over the place down up here that I can't wait to get my grubby hands on. I wonder if it hit down south of us at all???





Dude just glad to see that you like the new saw......  



.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Dude just glad to see that you like the new saw......
> 
> 
> 
> .



+1


----------



## Pablo26 (Jan 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Because it weighs more..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was picking the one on the left because the handle looks less frosty, I'm clueless about the decal.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Next*

Nowwwwww, that I have these 3, my next goal is the 9010... Anybody run these guys??? I never hear a whole lot... I REALLY wanna get a 360 handle for my 5100SA. I"m thinking I'm going to have to get one custom-made. I'm pretty sure this won't void my warranty will it???...

Anyone out there made a 360 for a 5100???

opcorn:


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 13, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Nowwwwww, that I have these 3, my next goal is the 9010... Anybody run these guys??? I never hear a whole lot... I REALLY wanna get a 360 handle for my 5100SA. I"m thinking I'm going to have to get one custom-made. I'm pretty sure this won't void my warranty will it???...
> 
> Anyone out there made a 360 for a 5100???
> 
> opcorn:



What do you find wrong with 5100 handle?


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> What do you find wrong with 5100 handle?



Hes talking about a full wrap handle...






.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 13, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Hes talking about a full wrap handle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 13, 2008)

*oh man*



OLY-JIM said:


> Gotcha.



hehehehehehehehe... You had me going there too, lmfao... This little saw is soooo handy for limbing and whatnot that I'd really like a full-wrap for when I'm walking on top of the logs, limbing and getting in the funky positions that you do... Jew no what I'm talkin' bout?????

opcorn:  eh?


----------



## litefoot (Jan 13, 2008)

Jim,
For around $1000, you could walk out with the 5100 and a 7900!! Then you could have bookend red saws in your signature list; the 5100 on the bottom as the newest member of the group and the 7900 on the top as the alpha male in you pack of saws. Nice line up nonetheless!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 13, 2008)

litefoot said:


> Jim,
> For around $1000, you could walk out with the 5100 and a 7900!! Then you could have bookend red saws in your signature list; the 5100 on the bottom as the newest member of the group and the 7900 on the top as the alpha male in you pack of saws. Nice line up nonetheless!



Yeah, you're right...7900 seems to be all the rage as of late. I just started playing with my sig line probably about the time you posted...at the moment, I have nothing listed to bookend. LOL. In truth, my next saw purchase will be a MS 660 (R). In so far as the 5100 is concerned, I just got tired of reading about the 5100S and decided to try one for myself. Certainly didn't need another 50cc saw...but, you know how it goes!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 13, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> hehehehehehehehe... You had me going there too, lmfao... This little saw is soooo handy for limbing and whatnot that I'd really like a full-wrap for when I'm walking on top of the logs, limbing and getting in the funky positions that you do... Jew no what I'm talkin' bout?????
> 
> opcorn:  eh?



I do nos whatcha talk'n bout...except when I'm walk'n atop logs I likes me a longer bar sos I isn't bending over as much...Jew no what I'm talk'n bout???? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 13, 2008)

*He11s yea*



OLY-JIM said:


> I do nos whatcha talk'n bout...except when I'm walk'n atop logs I likes me a longer bar sos I isn't bending over as much...Jew no what I'm talk'n bout???? :hmm3grin2orange:



hehehehehehehe. Heck yes. I'm going to get a 20" for it in the near future for when I'm just cutting logs to ship to mill. When I'm just bucking up firewood I prefer the 18". The 16 is a bit small for most of what I cut, but the 18 works well. My 7900 wears a 20" about 85% of the time. If I know I'm going to some big stuff I always get the 24" on it or I use my 56Mag II if it's VERY big... What else do you use Jimbo??? I've been wondering bro...

 opcorn:


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 13, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> hehehehehehehe. Heck yes. I'm going to get a 20" for it in the near future for when I'm just cutting logs to ship to mill. When I'm just bucking up firewood I prefer the 18". The 16 is a bit small for most of what I cut, but the 18 works well. My 7900 wears a 20" about 85% of the time. If I know I'm going to some big stuff I always get the 24" on it or I use my 56Mag II if it's VERY big... What else do you use Jimbo??? I've been wondering bro...
> 
> opcorn:



LOL, I hear yah...As for what I use; depending on what I run into I find that I mostly use the 260 - 16" or the 361 - 20" for my limbing/firewood stuff respectively. If I'm felling/bucking something I'll use a 25" on my 441 or a 28/32" on my 460. 

There's softwood out here so I can get away with running longer bars whereas I think you deal with mostly hardwoods. I make it point to run all my saws but these four saws (260P, 361, 441, 460) are my go to saws. When I bought my 440, I didn't actually need it...just wanted it in the nap sack since they were going away and I pull it out as well now and again.

If I'm doing real light, around the house, small stuff I'll also use the 250 and 180 just to make them earn thier keep. LOL The Echos that I have I came across on good deals...too good to pass-up if you know what I mean. Since I always like to have a saw with me; I carry the Echos around with me in my truck tool-box so that I always have something available. 

I'm still going to pick-up a 660 "just in case" and because I just want it. I can't wait to get my hands on this 5100...may have to replace one of the four? LOL.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Vids*

Here they are... Although with my ailments I'm not up to my normal speed I did go out for a few hours and work up a good sized 26 or so inch ash tree... The wifey took some videos, she's a nut... She caught me when I was dying so pay no attention, lmao... The pic is what we cut. All I had the gumption for was a dumptruck load...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6880547070144896400&hl=en

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4335615331882766444&hl=en


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 13, 2008)

Gentlemen, I seriously hate to do this to this very nice thread...but, I have to ask a Dolmar oil question. I was reading over the 5100 owners manual and Dolmar recommends a 50:1 fuel mix ratio...provided you are using Dolmar Oil. If you're not...they instruct a 40:1 mix. What's the deal with this? I'd like to be able to use my Stihl Ultra...can I do so without problems at a 50:1 ratio? What's Dolmar's rational with these instructions...do they regard all other 50:1 mix as inferior excepting their own? Just curious about this. Nice vids Cisco...now get back in bed before the pneumonia lays the [email protected] to yah! LOL


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Here they are... Although with my ailments I'm not up to my normal speed I did go out for a few hours and work up a good sized 26 or so inch ash tree... The wifey took some videos, she's a nut... She caught me when I was dying so pay no attention, lmao... The pic is what we cut. All I had the gumption for was a dumptruck load...
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6880547070144896400&hl=en
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4335615331882766444&hl=en




Good job Dude.......  



.


----------



## cuttinscott (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Job Dude now back in bed with ya and let chicken take proper care of ya eh.......

Scott


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 13, 2008)

*OmG*

I never knew this... I run ALL my saws no matter they type of oil at 40:1. If If I get the 1 gallon Stihl mixes I use .85 gal. With the 2.5 gallon mixes I use 1 gallon for 1/2 the contain and 2 gallons for the entire container. I'm paranoid and old school. If it always used to be able to run at 32:1 and the only reason it really changed was better oil and those d1psh1ts from EPA, than 40:1 is probably the best for the saws IMO. This is my rationale and I'm stickin' to it. I've NEVER scored a piston or cylinder so I must be doing something right... Hope this helps brother Jim...

 opcorn:

Actually the pneumonia isn't as bad as the coughing with broken ribs dude... hehehehehehe... I don't think you could pay me to stay indoors with a new chainsaw on a beautiful day like today bro...


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> I never knew this... I run ALL my saws no matter they type of oil at 40:1. If If I get the 1 gallon Stihl mixes I use .85 gal. With the 2.5 gallon mixes I use 1 gallon for 1/2 the contain and 2 gallons for the entire container. I'm paranoid and old school. If it always used to be able to run at 32:1 and the only reason it really changed was better oil and those d1psh1ts from EPA, than 40:1 is probably the best for the saws IMO. This is my rationale and I'm stickin' to it. I've NEVER scored a piston or cylinder so I must be doing something right... Hope this helps brother Jim...
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> Actually the pneumonia isn't as bad as the coughing with broken ribs dude... hehehehehehe... I don't think you could pay me to stay indoors with a new chainsaw on a beautiful day like today bro...





We need video's a Stihlsamantha running the saws Dude......  







.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Ight*



04ultra said:


> We need video's a Stihlsamantha running the saws Dude......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It shall be done... Tomorrow for sure, hehehehehehehehe...

 eh?


----------



## cuttinscott (Jan 13, 2008)

166 said:


> Old School Dolmar test
> 
> Name the models
> 
> ...



OKOK here are the answers from last nights 1987 Sachs Dolmar Quiz.

On the log to the right starting from the smallest. 100, 102, 110, 113, 115, 116, 120super.
Far side of the log starting from the furthest. 120si, 133super, 143mx

Close log to the right 120si. Also on the right a BC330 brushcutter using a version of the 100 saw engine. As well as a few Marayuma blowers and trimmers. And the blue mower in the background a Dixon 42" Zero turn 


Scott


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> It shall be done... Tomorrow for sure, hehehehehehehehe...
> 
> eh?




I think most would agree....Shes better looking ........Than you....  





.


----------



## cuttinscott (Jan 13, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Gentlemen, I seriously hate to do this to this very nice thread...but, I have to ask a Dolmar oil question. I was reading over the 5100 owners manual and Dolmar recommends a 50:1 fuel mix ratio...provided you are using Dolmar Oil. If you're not...they instruct a 40:1 mix. What's the deal with this? I'd like to be able to use my Stihl Ultra...can I do so without problems at a 50:1 ratio? What's Dolmar's rational with these instructions...do they regard all other 50:1 mix as inferior excepting their own? Just curious about this. Nice vids Cisco...now get back in bed before the pneumonia lays the [email protected] to yah! LOL



Of course a mfg is going to recommend their own oil at the 50-1 ratio. If they said OK go ahead and use competitors oil at 50-1 and someone ended up using some elcheapo oil from the leading box store and then they had a engine failure they would have to accept the blame right? I tell my customers that as long as their using a major mfg's oil at or near the 50-1 or even 40-1 they will be fine. Just don't go grab a qt of 30wt and expect Dolmar to warranty a engine failure from inferior oil mix

Scott


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> OKOK here are the answers from last nights 1987 Sachs Dolmar Quiz.
> 
> On the log to the right starting from the smallest. 100, 102, 110, 113, 115, 116, 120super.
> Far side of the log starting from the furthest. 120si, 133super, 143mx
> ...





Hmmmmm...............I think I had a few right.........  



.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Hmmm*



04ultra said:


> I think most would agree....Shes better looking ........Than you....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chode

heheheheehehehehehe

 you punk


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 13, 2008)

*DAMM1t*



cuttinscott said:


> OKOK here are the answers from last nights 1987 Sachs Dolmar Quiz.
> 
> On the log to the right starting from the smallest. 100, 102, 110, 113, 115, 116, 120super.
> Far side of the log starting from the furthest. 120si, 133super, 143mx
> ...



I wanted that danged hat too... I was still searching acres for pics to finish them up... hehehehehehehe


----------



## maccall (Jan 14, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Gentlemen, I seriously hate to do this to this very nice thread...but, I have to ask a Dolmar oil question. I was reading over the 5100 owners manual and Dolmar recommends a 50:1 fuel mix ratio...provided you are using Dolmar Oil. If you're not...they instruct a 40:1 mix. What's the deal with this? I'd like to be able to use my Stihl Ultra...can I do so without problems at a 50:1 ratio? What's Dolmar's rational with these instructions...do they regard all other 50:1 mix as inferior excepting their own? Just curious about this. Nice vids Cisco...now get back in bed before the pneumonia lays the [email protected] to yah! LOL




Doesn't all manufacturers state that if you use the same manufacturers oil product you should mix 50:1, and with other high quality oils mix 25:1. Or is that just an European thing? Not that I would care to double the oil when using Jonsered oil in my Stihl or vv., but this recommendation is in the manual of all Stihls I have, and the same for my Jonsered.


----------



## peter399 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cisco, I couldn't help smiling when I saw the picture of you posing with the new Dolmar and your wife at your side. You have a big smile whereas she doesn't seem so happy about your new puppy 

I had a girlfriend once and my friend asked me: -Peter, If you had too chose between your chainsaw with heated handles and Johanna, what would it be? 
The fact that I was at all hesitating for a while made Johanna very angry ....


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 14, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Because it weighs more..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sure it does, but I can't really _see_ that switch in the picture - and they are not on scales.......:jawdrop:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 14, 2008)

103scooter said:


> Nice addition to the fleet
> I really like mine a lot. I have 2 of them a 5100 with the heated handles, one with out. The heated handle one is the favorite, and I had just bought it to see what heated handles were like. In the snow on a under 10 degree day, I took off my insulated wet gloves as my hands were sweating. The more I run it the more impressed with it I become.



Heated handles sure are nice!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 14, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> Of course a mfg is going to recommend their own oil at the 50-1 ratio. If they said OK go ahead and use competitors oil at 50-1 and someone ended up using some elcheapo oil from the leading box store and then they had a engine failure they would have to accept the blame right? I tell my customers that as long as their using a major mfg's oil at or near the 50-1 or even 40-1 they will be fine. Just don't go grab a qt of 30wt and expect Dolmar to warranty a engine failure from inferior oil mix
> 
> Scott



Yes, I believe the brands all do more or less the same thing regarding this.

In reality is is the quality of the oil that counts, not the brand.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 14, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Cisco, I couldn't help smiling when I saw the picture of you posing with the new Dolmar and your wife at your side. You have a big smile whereas she doesn't seem so happy about your new puppy
> 
> I had a girlfriend *once *and my friend asked me: -Peter, If you had too chose between your chainsaw with heated handles and Johanna, what would it be?
> The fact that I was at all hesitating for a while made Johanna very angry ....


You maybe should have put down johnny and hung onto johanna. With your attitude it may not happen again .


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Omg*



peter399 said:


> Cisco, I couldn't help smiling when I saw the picture of you posing with the new Dolmar and your wife at your side. You have a big smile whereas she doesn't seem so happy about your new puppy
> 
> I had a girlfriend once and my friend asked me: -Peter, If you had too chose between your chainsaw with heated handles and Johanna, what would it be?
> The fact that I was at all hesitating for a while made Johanna very angry ....



heheheheheheheee... Actually she's been sickly also, so she wasn't really happy about being outside. She's actually the worst about encouraging my saw habit, damn her(sarcastic)... Man, I'd hate to have to make a choice between women and saws,lmfao...

 eh?


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 14, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> heheheheheheheee... Actually she's been sickly also, so she wasn't really happy about being outside. She's actually the worst about encouraging my saw habit, damn her(sarcastic)... Man, I'd hate to have to make a choice between women and saws,lmfao...
> 
> eh?



Congratulations on the new toys! So which one(s) would you choose? Have to think about it for awhile? opcorn:


(I won't tell nobody).


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice vids ciscoguy. That Honey Locust you were cutting with your 7900 will make some excellent firewood.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Locust*



Andyshine77 said:


> Nice vids ciscoguy. That Honey Locust you were cutting with your 7900 will make some excellent firewood.



Dude, locust is like my all time favorite for firewood next to beech. It's not very common around here and is tough as nails. Lucky to get 2 trees before having to sharpen a chain. That danged bark is a pain though, it's big and takes up as much space as the wood, lmao... All in all a good score and some good wood to break in the 7900 brotha...

 eh?


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 15, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Dude, locust is like my all time favorite for firewood next to beech. It's not very common around here and is tough as nails. Lucky to get 2 trees before having to sharpen a chain. That danged bark is a pain though, it's big and takes up as much space as the wood, lmao... All in all a good score and some good wood to break in the 7900 brotha...
> 
> eh?



*Ahem* wasn't there suppost to be another video??





.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm lucky Honey Locust is common in my neck of the woods, it's hard on chains, but it does split easy..


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Dolmar Ad*

Andddddd, by popular demand, the next Dolmar Ad for the 5100... hehehehehe

You'd better thank the wifey for having the good nature to do this, lmfao...


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 16, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Andddddd, by popular demand, the next Dolmar Ad for the 5100... hehehehehe
> 
> You'd better thank the wifey for having the good nature to do this, lmfao...





I will never close my eyes again......  





.


----------



## cuttinscott (Jan 17, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Andddddd, by popular demand, the next Dolmar Ad for the 5100... hehehehehe
> 
> You'd better thank the wifey for having the good nature to do this, lmfao...



Dude I bet that 5100 is purring like a kitty....



Scott


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 17, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> Dude I bet that 5100 is purring like a kitty....
> 
> 
> 
> Scott



What 5100?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice... nice...:love1:


----------



## maccall (Jan 17, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Andddddd, by popular demand, the next Dolmar Ad for the 5100... hehehehehe
> 
> You'd better thank the wifey for having the good nature to do this, lmfao...


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Jan 17, 2008)

I like the 'see through' look. (at least in my eyes)!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 17, 2008)

*New 5100 S*

For the record and in order to satisfy the ever quenching demands of the AS punditry I do hereby present the obligatory saw pic on behalf of myself and whomever else. :monkey: 






*Ooohhh!*





*Aaahhh!*

I picked this saw up late Wednesday night and haven't even had a chance to do any cutting as of yet. I'll pony up my opinion as to how this little red monstrosity stacks-up against my beloved MS 260 PRO when I do. Doesn't the paint scheme seem a little off to y'all? :hmm3grin2orange: 


PS: Wait to yah see what I have showing-up in a couple days...


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Ummmmm*



OLY-JIM said:


> For the record and in order to satisfy the ever quenching demands of the AS punditry I do hereby present the obligatory saw pic on behalf of myself and whomever else. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a perty little saw ya got there. I think it's a brother to mine. Paint off?? Heck no. No damned tree huggers painted mine, hehehehehehe... I'll be waiting here till you gimme a preview of whatcha got coming brotha... opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> For the record and in order to satisfy the ever quenching demands of the AS punditry I do hereby present the obligatory saw pic on behalf of myself and whomever else. :monkey: ....
> 
> PS: Wait to yah see what I have showing-up in a couple days...




Nice, but everything looks a bit too clean! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## manual (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah even the truck bed looks to clean. A Dodge no Doupt.

any way glad to see a man happy over a new saw.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm sitting here waiting on the Fedex truck now. Should be a spanking new 5100 coming over for supper.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Jan 17, 2008)

Ole Farmerbuck said:


> I'm sitting here waiting on the Fedex truck now. Should be a spanking new 5100 coming over for supper.


Wow!! Its here! What timing,but supper isnt ready yet.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Jan 17, 2008)

Cisco, how did ya do it? I mentioned to my GF about posing with my new Dolmar but as you can tell it hasnt happened yet. I might go get the cat.


Buck


----------



## ford832 (Jan 17, 2008)

You're a lucky man ciscn the other hand,I got just as excited seeing her go back to help you work. Where do I get one of those:monkey:


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 17, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Nice, but everything looks a bit too clean! :greenchainsaw:



LOL. It's still a new saw...as I remember, your 361 looks pretty darn new; even after all this time. What's up with that Troll? LOL. You still perch your 361 in your lap? How about a new pic with your baby parked in your lap, covered in a blanket, and a scarf wrapped around the bar to keep it warm...you know that's how you like to dress it up! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 17, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> What a perty little saw ya got there. I think it's a brother to mine. Paint off?? Heck no. No damned tree huggers painted mine, hehehehehehe... I'll be waiting here till you gimme a preview of whatcha got coming brotha... opcorn:



Yah...it's coming...something is coming in just a couple of days.

Now, what's this about you being in cahoots with the tree huggers?


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 18, 2008)

*lol*



OLY-JIM said:


> Yah...it's coming...something is coming in just a couple of days.
> 
> Now, what's this about you being in cahoots with the tree huggers?



that'd be the only way the paint could be off on a nice saw like this...

 eh?

The trees don't stand a chance bro...


----------



## Dapper Dan (Jan 18, 2008)

"Yah...it's coming...something is coming in just a couple of days."

Do the math boys.....What dealer has Jim been to recently?
(Hint...5100S)
He's got a 7900 on the way!!!!!!!


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 18, 2008)

Dapper Dan said:


> "Yah...it's coming...something is coming in just a couple of days."
> 
> Do the math boys.....What dealer has Jim been to recently?
> (Hint...5100S)
> He's got a 7900 on the way!!!!!!!



nah, walmart was out of stock on the wildthingies. They are backordered. should be here anytime now


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 18, 2008)

Dapper Dan said:


> "Yah...it's coming...something is coming in just a couple of days."
> 
> Do the math boys.....What dealer has Jim been to recently?
> (Hint...5100S)
> He's got a 7900 on the way!!!!!!!




I believe so, as well!


----------



## Wortown Mick (Jan 18, 2008)

Do those things come in blue too??


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 18, 2008)

Wortown Mick said:


> Do those things come in blue too??



Not the 5100S.

The 7900 used to, bot I believe that is history by now.


----------



## CharlieG (Jan 18, 2008)

If you like the blue, check out Makita's website. They're rebadged Dolmars. I will probably get one "to try out", even there is no dealer close by . Either the little ones new for 2008-the PS-350/PS-420, or just get the 5100!


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 18, 2008)

*New Saws???*



CharlieG said:


> If you like the blue, check out Makita's website. They're rebadged Dolmars. I will probably get one "to try out", even there is no dealer close by . Either the little ones new for 2008-the PS-350/PS-420, or just get the 5100!



Has anyone seen those babies yet???

opcorn:


----------



## CharlieG (Jan 18, 2008)

They are on Dolmars website. As described they are pro saws just like the big ones, but in a smaller cc displacement. Magnesium cases, side adjust for the bar, etc. Check them out. I don't know the prices, but they should be in the pipeline soon enough. If they aren't reasonably priced, I'll just buy the 5100s from "Spike60" an AS member, who had one real reasonable in his shop. I don't know if he carries the full line, but he still had the best Dolmar (5100), I think . It won't match my 372xp, so my wife may notice.....as well as the drain on the bank account!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 18, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Has anyone seen those babies yet???
> 
> opcorn:



The dealer that I spoke with said that he was under the impression that they were supposed to be released around the first of the year. However, he hasn't seen hide nor hair of them as of yet.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 19, 2008)

*350/420*



OLY-JIM said:


> The dealer that I spoke with said that he was under the impression that they were supposed to be released around the first of the year. However, he hasn't seen hide nor hair of them as of yet.



Anybody know what the power ratings on these babies will be?? CC/bhp??? 

So you guys know, I shall have some vids tomorrow of the wifey with the 5100 and the 510, her favorite little saw... 

 eh? opcorn:


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 19, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Has anyone seen those babies yet???
> 
> opcorn:



I'd lke to see those puppies too. opcorn:


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Lmfao!!!!!*



Urbicide said:


> I'd lke to see those puppies too. opcorn:



The saws or something else from the avatar??? lmfao...hehehehehehehe

 

No matter what I do she ain't goin' for that dude, lmao


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 19, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Anybody know what the power ratings on these babies will be?? CC/bhp???
> 
> So you guys know, I shall have some vids tomorrow of the wifey with the 5100 and the 510, her favorite little saw...
> 
> eh? opcorn:



PS-350 = 2.2HP (1.5kw)

PS-420 = 2.9HP (2.0kw)

As listed in the 2008 Dolmar Catalog (US)


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Jan 19, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Anybody know what the power ratings on these babies will be?? CC/bhp???
> 
> So you guys know, I shall have some vids tomorrow of the wifey with the 5100 and the 510, her favorite little saw...
> 
> eh? opcorn:


Hey cisco. Just wait...i got a pic of my baby with my new 5100 too but cant get my phone to send it. Im gonna keep tryin. Doubt i can get another one.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> PS-350 = 2.1HP (1.6kw)
> 
> PS-420 = 2.8HP (2.1kw)



The weight seem to be lower than initially rumoured - the 420 looks quite interesting.....

...but I don't bite (my problem, not yours) - I don't need anything between the 339xp and the NE346xp.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 19, 2008)

Why would you want that gawd awefull blue on the best 50cc saw out there?

I had a blue 7900 and sold it because the color made my stomach turn inside out.....


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 19, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> The weight seem to be lower than initially rumoured - the 420 looks quite interesting.....
> 
> ...but I don't bite (my problem, not yours) - I don't need anything between the 339xp and the NE346xp.



I read basicly the same thing. As I recall, the 2008 Dolmar (U.S) Catalog states that the PS-350 was expected to weigh-in at 9lbs and the PS-420 at 9.7lbs. According to the catalog; the 350 is actually rated at 2.2HP and not 2.1HP. However, their kw ratings don't jive their listed bhp ratings so it's anyone's guess. Time will tell the tale.


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 19, 2008)

*Makita Trivia*



Freakingstang said:


> Why would you want that gawd awefull blue on the best 50cc saw out there?
> 
> I had a blue 7900 and sold it because the color made my stomach turn inside out.....



I bought my first Makita cordless drill in 1983. It was the teal color of Makitas today. Some of the guys I worked with had the same model that they had owned for a couple of years. They were orange in color. opcorn:


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 19, 2008)

*5100s*

Soooooo, today I got a 40+inch Ash mostly cut up and split. Wife had to work sadly, but I'll have some pics for you guys tomorrow of the wifey chewin' through some wood with the new 5100... She loves it, I do also... Although, even though I love that 5100, I still go back to the 7900 as much as I can... That my friend is a beast... hehehehehehehe



Will post some pics later...


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok cisco dude.....this is about the cats meow!! Its the best i could do. GF turned me down. lol lol


----------



## Wortown Mick (Jan 19, 2008)

Id rather my saws be blue and a little less desireable to those who want them more than I do.

Besides, the best two saws on the market are badged as makita..
It throws everyone who sees and uses my 7900 for a loop.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 19, 2008)

*lmfao*



Ole Farmerbuck said:


> Ok cisco dude.....this is about the cats meow!! Its the best i could do. GF turned me down. lol lol



hehehehehehehe, that's so friggin funny dude. If this weren't public I think you know what I'd say about the cat, lmfao... That damned Dolmar is so hot that it's got %^&* climbing all over it, lmao... I'll get some vids tomorrow when the wifey is kickin'em down with the 5100...


----------



## stckciv (Jan 20, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Has anyone seen those babies yet???
> 
> opcorn:




My Rep. told me they had a ship date for April and we shouldnt expect them until May.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Bar size???*

What size does everyone put on their 5100??? Just wondering...

 opcorn:


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 22, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> What size does everyone put on their 5100??? Just wondering...
> 
> opcorn:









13" usually, 16" when the need arises. lol. Just bought another 13" Carlton (GB pro top) on clearance for a spare. 
16" is more practical, but the 13" = more fun

If I need a 20", a grab the 036 or 372


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> .... However, their kw ratings don't jive their listed bhp ratings so it's anyone's guess. Time will tell the tale.



That has been a problem on the 5100S as well, but not that big a deal.... 

On the 5100S they don't even agree with themselves on the displacement - I have seen at least 4 different ones stated.......    

They make very good saws, but they should clean up their act regarding the "paperwork".


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2008)

Freakingstang said:


> 13" usually, 16" when the need arises. lol. Just bought another 13" Carlton (GB pro top) on clearance for a spare.
> 16" is more practical, but the 13" = more fun
> 
> If I need a 20", a grab the 036 or 372




16" sure is more practical, and balances the saw about perfectly. 

I wouldn't want it shorter on a 5100S, but 18" would probably be just fine as well.


----------



## othelloears (Mar 2, 2008)

I've had my 5100 for a couple weeks and gone through about 4 tanks. 

It is becoming increasingly difficult to start. Seems to be flooding. Anyone had this problem or any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 2, 2008)

othelloears said:


> I've had my 5100 for a couple weeks and gone through about 4 tanks.
> 
> It is becoming increasingly difficult to start. Seems to be flooding. Anyone had this problem or any ideas?
> 
> Thanks




I can pull my 5100 15 times and it dont start....LOL......Stihl choke is down...Dolmar 5100 Ignition is down off ........Damn hate that when it happens.......Tried to start my 262 the other day ....Kill switch is opposite of my 7900....Its a PITA to own and run all the brands...




.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Mar 2, 2008)

Did that today, after five pulls on the 5100 I knew something was wrong. Yeah the damn switch was off.

I love the factory 17" bar on this little saw, seems perfect for me.


----------



## othelloears (Mar 3, 2008)

No, Thats not my problem. I saw some other postings that the mfg settings are too rich. I get the sense that's the problem. Any advise on carb adjustment?


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 3, 2008)

Cisco, How does the 5100 compare too the 510? Is it a whole lot of difference? I'd love to get a 5100 but I already have a 111 rated at 3.3hp. Wondering if it's gonna be that much more? In a perfect world I'd go 5100 and 7900. In my world, at the moment it's 111 and 120si :greenchainsaw:


----------



## sugarbush (Mar 3, 2008)

othelloears said:


> No, Thats not my problem. I saw some other postings that the mfg settings are too rich. I get the sense that's the problem. Any advise on carb adjustment?



should only take about 2 or 3 good pulls with the choke on, listen for the ' pop', easy to miss the pop. if you think it's set to rich don't try and adjust it yourself, take it back, let the shop do it.


----------



## Festus Haggen (Mar 3, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> Did that today, after five pulls on the 5100 I knew something was wrong. Yeah the damn switch was off.
> 
> I love the factory 17" bar on this little saw, seems perfect for me.



I'll probably run the factory bar until it wears out (or enough so I can justify buying a new bar), not sure if I'll go 18" or 16". I very rarely cut trees bigger than a 16" can handle, and have dropped and cut up some pretty big ones with the 16" on the 141. 13" might be a little small, but yes it would be loads of fun! I have a 14" on the 141 now, that's as small as I can go with the Chainsaw Buddy, but that saw would almost be tolerable with a 12".

The factory settings were dead-on for my saw right out of the box. I did have to adjust the idle once, like an 1/8th of a turn. Still breaking it in, can't say that I won't have to change the settings, but they probably don't need to be adjusted when it's new. If mine was "rich", I'd hate to see it lean! Probably sound more like a dentist's drill than a saw at that point.


----------



## kallaste (Mar 3, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Soooo, I know I know I been saying I'm getting a 5100 for like 6 months now. I even bought a 510 to hold me over till I pulled the trigger. Like the other 2 babys, my 7900 and the 510, I owe them both to Scott and Steve up the road from me at the Cutting Edge in NY (site sponsors). Still, almost 2 yrs later I still can't believe the service I get from these guys. Great guys in general as people go also in my opinion. I really dont' think you could ask for nicer guys anywhere. Always willing to go out of the way for me. Heck, I've called them at 11pm and they were still there working on stuff to help people out with issues... Can't beat that. Anyhoot, here I am rambling.... Now the Review!!!! And so you know, they took it out and ran the heck out of it for about 1/2 hour I'd guess to make sure it was running right.
> 
> So you know, I only got to run the saw for about 30 min or so tonight... This is my impression.
> 
> ...





Forget the saw!!! I want the Wife!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 3, 2008)

04ultra said:


> I can pull my 5100 15 times and it dont start....LOL......Stihl choke is down...Dolmar 5100 Ignition is down off ........Damn hate that when it happens.......Tried to start my 262 the other day ....Kill switch is opposite of my 7900....Its a PITA to own and run all the brands...
> .





othelloears said:


> No, Thats not my problem. I saw some other postings that the mfg settings are too rich. I get the sense that's the problem. Any advise on carb adjustment?



I have been there as well, with the 5100 - but only once...... :censored:


----------



## cuttinscott (Mar 3, 2008)

othelloears said:


> I've had my 5100 for a couple weeks and gone through about 4 tanks.
> 
> It is becoming increasingly difficult to start. Seems to be flooding. Anyone had this problem or any ideas?
> 
> Thanks



The saw is starting to break in (rings are seating) Which means the compression is increasing. This Is WHY I am a strong supporter of needing a DECO valve on this saw. I suspect like many many others you are not giving it a good enough pull which will cause the saw to FLOOD. Seen it many times. 

Just my .02

Scott


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 3, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> Cisco, How does the 5100 compare too the 510? Is it a whole lot of difference? I'd love to get a 5100 but I already have a 111 rated at 3.3hp. Wondering if it's gonna be that much more? In a perfect world I'd go 5100 and 7900. In my world, at the moment it's 111 and 120si :greenchainsaw:



My Husky 353 is rated at 3.3hp as well, I can attest that it is _nowhere close _to the 5100 and NE346xp, even though those aren't run in yet.

The 510 is close to a pound heavier as well, and really too heavy for a 50cc saw, as the case is Alu instead of Mag......


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 3, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> My Husky 353 is rated at 3.3hp as well, I can attest that it is _nowhere close _to the 5100 and NE346xp, even though those aren't run in yet.
> 
> The 510 is close to a pound heavier as well, and really too heavy for a 50cc saw, as the case is Alu instead of Mag......



Thanks Troll,

My 111 actually feels lighter than my Husky 51 for some reason? Maybe it is? Not sure about the cases on it. It's hard to justify the new 5100 maybe due too the 116si I have between the 111 and 120si. Maybe it would be the replacement for the 116si.  Can't forget the old Partner 5000plus either  I don't use it as much but it's a real screamer.


----------



## adamc (Jul 3, 2008)

Ciscoguy01 and all,

I just picked up my 5100 yesterday based largely on this review as well as other feed back on this site. Thank you all for the great info and insight.

I just started heating my house with wood last winter and my big-box store poulan just wasn't cutting it anymore (if you think that pun was bad, just wait for it....), especially since my first one siezed.

I am just turning the corner toward chainsaw geekdom, and have limited experience, but when I fired up the 5100, I think I got a woody! (now wasn't that worth the wait?!?) I wish I had sucked it up and gotten a real saw sooner. I cut about a cord of year-old oak with the old poulan a few days ago and I really think I could have cut two cords with the 5100. Those 14" old oak logs didn't slow the 5100 down a bit.

Thanks again to everyone here for the great information!

Adam


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome Adamc, and that is what we are here for - and the fun of course....


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 3, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> Thanks Troll,
> 
> My 111 actually feels lighter than my Husky 51 for some reason? Maybe it is? Not sure about the cases on it. It's hard to justify the new 5100 maybe due too the 116si I have between the 111 and 120si. Maybe it would be the replacement for the 116si.  Can't forget the old Partner 5000plus either  I don't use it as much but it's a real screamer.



The case of the 51 sure is mag - and the design actually are based on the P5000/P500.....


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 3, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> The case of the 51 sure is mag - and the design actually are based on the P5000/P500.....





51/55.....???


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 3, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> The saw is starting to break in (rings are seating) Which means the compression is increasing. This Is WHY I am a strong supporter of needing a DECO valve on this saw. I suspect like many many others you are not giving it a good enough pull which will cause the saw to FLOOD. Seen it many times.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> Scott



I respectfully disagree, there is absolutely no reason to put a decomp valve on that saw.

There is one on my NE346xp, but I never use it - I used to use it on my 353, but it starts better (when really cold) when I don't.......


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Comment*

Ok, I been quiet a while, sorry bout that... I been super busy, moved, work, all kinds of stuff going on... I gotta couple things to say about the 5100S as an fyi to the previous comments... 

I've heard that after several tanks it can flood, that could be true, but after a few tanks you should usually give the carb a small adjustment. I've probably got 30+ tanks through mine and have NEVER flooded it. I give it a hell of a pull though, EVERYTIME. I do it that way cause man those suckers really have alot of compression for a small saw, same with the 7900's I think. My 7900 pulls damn near as hard as my 56Mag oddly enough... There's alot of posts here to get back on sooooooo, I'm working on it... Between the 5100 and the 510 Zodiac dude, yea, there's quite a bit of difference. Specially when you put an 18" bar on them. Tell you like this, my buddy's wife runs a husky 51 all the time, when she ran the 510 she had a little smile and said it was nice, smooth, and had a little more umph than the 51. Now when she grabbed hold of the 5100, let me tell you about the smile that came to her face.  :jawdrop: Yip, she was all giggles and now my buddy was about to kill me, lmao... The other thing about my 5100 is that I've adjusted the carb about 3x's now since the day I got it... You should. I went from winter, to spring to summer now. Temps affect ALL saws. They'll ALL run much leaner in cold. I also only run 93+ gas in mine. I still can't believe it flooded though. My 5100 has been super reliable, so has my 510. Never missed a beat dude. Strange, but I haven't had any issues with dirt in the air filter either... I dunno. Sometimes I think I'm the only one that never has problems with these new dolmars. 50+ cord of wood last fall on my 3 dolmars and the same the falls before on my 7900 dude. I honestly like'em all. I hate making a choice which one to grab. So I usually grab the older ones so I can keep my new ones new, hehehehehehehehehe...


 eh?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 5, 2008)

I've never had any problems with my 7900. However my 5100 has been it a bit temperamental, and the air filtration and carburetor is sub par. The power is good, and it's the smoothest saw I have ever ran hands down. But if I were looking for a new 50cc saw I would most likely get the 346xp new edition. With that said the 5100 is a great saw for the money. 

I'd like to say thanks to Steve and Scott for helping me out with some small parts I needed for my 5100. They were very nice to deal with, and I received the parts within a few days.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 5, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> .... I still can't believe it flooded though. My 5100 has been super reliable, so has my 510. Never missed a beat dude. Strange, but I haven't had any issues with dirt in the air filter either... I dunno. ....




No problems here either, unless you count the time I pushed the switch to off instead of fast idle, after the "pop" at choke........:censored: 

That is one sure way of flooding it!


----------



## TJ-Bill (Jul 17, 2008)

Well I just got the phone with my local Stihl, Husky, Johnsered and Dolmar dealers.. I had my heart on a 361 but I'm looking for the best bang for the buck and I think I've landed on the 5100, Dealer had me talked into a 510 but for $90 more I can get the 5100. 

THe 5100 is going to run me $539 where as:

the Stihl 361 is $729

Johnsered 2152 is $659
2159 is $729 both are going on sale in a couple weeks though.

Husky dealer had no huskies except for a 395xp and thats why out of the budget.. said he sells his 455 for $439 but they've been on back order for almost 2 months.


So 5100 it'll be.. If I didn't find this thread and a few other I'd probably gone with the 510.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Toyjunkie (Jul 17, 2008)

Have you looked on eBay for the Makita 6401? They are going for less than $400 plus shipping. There is one on there now for $345 + $69 to ship to Canada. That would be a good deal for a saw with more power than its little cousin the 5100. Unless you want the dealer support then get the 5100 from your local dealer. Dealer support can be a great thing if in the need of warranty. 

Good luck with what ever you decide, the 5100 is a nice unit.


----------



## rbtree (Jul 17, 2008)

Andyshine77 said:


> However my 5100 has been it a bit temperamental, and the air filtration and carburetor is sub par. :




Huh? I've had my ehp 5100 for over 2 years. Filter stays amazingly clean.

Carb issues? Hard to start? maybe a little...


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 17, 2008)

TJ-Bill said:


> Well I just got the phone with my local Stihl, Husky, Johnsered and Dolmar dealers.. I had my heart on a 361 but I'm looking for the best bang for the buck and I think I've landed on the 5100, Dealer had me talked into a 510 but for $90 more I can get the 5100.
> 
> THe 5100 is going to run me $539 where as:
> 
> ...



In Canada (also if it was the US), I can understand you - but the 5100 and the 361 _handles_ about the same, and there is a _huge_ power difference.......


----------



## Fastcast (Jul 17, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> but the 5100 and the 361 _handles_ about the same, and there is a _huge_ power difference.......



A "HUGE" power difference?.....I'm not buying it.....Can you elaborate some more?....Have you done any timed cuts with equivalent B&C? opcorn:


----------



## thechainsawguy (Jul 17, 2008)

The Dolmar PS5100 are $457 plus tax and shipping for Canadians, and the Stihl 361 is $250 about more money, that is about half another PS5100. And for the same money you can get the PS7900. So if you compare just prices the 361 and 7900 are pretty close moneywise, but not powerwise. Dave.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 18, 2008)

rbtree said:


> Huh? I've had my ehp 5100 for over 2 years. Filter stays amazingly clean.
> 
> Carb issues? Hard to start? maybe a little...



Easy to start, but still very temperamental, and it will not hold a tune.... I've gone back and forth with the 5100, some times I like it and some times I hate it. One thing is for sure, I've never fell in love with it like others on this site have. Good saw maybe, grate saw no. The 7900 is a different story, it's an awesome saw.


----------



## pops21 (Jul 18, 2008)

Andyshine77 said:


> Easy to start, but still very temperamental, and it will not hold a tune.... I've gone back and forth with the 5100, some times I like it and some times I hate it. One thing is for sure, I've never fell in love with it like others on this site have. Good saw maybe, grate saw no. The 7900 is a different story, it's an awesome saw.



Even replacing the ring on the boot didn't help.:monkey:


----------



## wanab (Jul 18, 2008)

Fastcast said:


> A "HUGE" power difference?.....I'm not buying it.....Can you elaborate some more?....Have you done any timed cuts with equivalent B&C? opcorn:




i dont think you would like the results of such tests. the 5100's dont seem to cut nearly as fast as many owners *thought *they did. 


come to think of it the 361 seems to suffer abit from the same scenario.


----------



## Fastcast (Jul 18, 2008)

wanab said:


> i dont think you would like the results of such tests. the 5100's dont seem to cut nearly as fast as many owners *thought *they did.
> 
> 
> come to think of it the 361 seems to suffer abit from the same scenario.



I guess we'll have to wait for someone to test them. I believe I recall THALL saying the 5100 would nearly hang with the 361.....

Maybe because most of them on here are running 3/8 on their 5100....


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 18, 2008)

pops21 said:


> Even replacing the ring on the boot didn't help.:monkey:



The ring helped quite a lot, but it's still runs way rich when it's cold, and to lean when it's hot.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2008)

Fastcast said:


> A "HUGE" power difference?.....I'm not buying it.....Can you elaborate some more?....Have you done any timed cuts with equivalent B&C? opcorn:



No need to, the difference is pretty obvious, and the _real_ weight difference is quite a bit less than the specs tell you.......

Comparing the 5100 to a Husky 359 would be a totally different story....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## matchman (Jul 18, 2008)

Mikita 6401 is $411.00 SHIPPED (AMAZON)


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 18, 2008)

Andyshine77 said:


> Easy to start, but still very temperamental, and it will not hold a tune.... I've gone back and forth with the 5100, some times I like it and some times I hate it. One thing is for sure, I've never fell in love with it like others on this site have. Good saw maybe, grate saw no. The 7900 is a different story, it's an awesome saw.





Hmmmm..........I have no problems with the 5100's I own........


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 18, 2008)

wanab said:


> i dont think you would like the results of such tests. the 5100's dont seem to cut nearly as fast as many owners *thought *they did.
> 
> 
> come to think of it the 361 seems to suffer abit from the same scenario.





My Husky dealer liked my 5100 alot.......His stock 346NE was not two impressive...........Same log same operator and even the same bar and chain.........Must have had a bad one or two of them......


Seems I read about a test that a member did where he used a modded 346NE vs a Stock 5100........Hmmmmm wonder what kinda idiot would test a Stock vs modded.....Then brag about the modded saw...


Stock out of the box both saws with the Husky with epa muffler my vote goes 5100 by a long shot........Only ran one 346 NE with switched muffler and it was not running good at that time....Dealer was getting it back to repair.......




.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Hmmmm..........I have no problems with the 5100's I own........




No problems with Witchys either.........:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## wanab (Jul 18, 2008)

04ultra said:


> My Husky dealer liked my 5100 alot.......His stock 346NE was not two impressive...........Same log same operator and even the same bar and chain.........Must have had a bad one or two of them......




nothing that cant be fixed...


just ask BDog!


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2008)

04ultra said:


> My Husky dealer liked my 5100 alot.......His stock 346NE was not *two* impressive...........Same log same operator and even the same bar and chain.........Must have had a bad one or two of them......




Which saw was run in, and which wasn't.......:greenchainsaw: 

Btw, where did you learn to spell, ol' friend......:yourock:


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 18, 2008)

wanab said:


> nothing that cant be fixed...
> 
> 
> just ask BDog!




Tells alot about the saw if it needs to be modded to run good......So than you have a 450.00 saw that needs 250.00 more invested to make it cut wood.........Hmmmm you could just buy a better saw to start with.....


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 18, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Btw, where did you learn to spell, ol' friend......:yourock:





LOL.................Been a long day........Storm damage cleanup....


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 18, 2008)

At the Ohio gtg in April I ran my 5100 against a NE346. My 5100 is well used the 346 looked new.

Here are the times.
Two cuts in 8x8 Poplar
5100 6.81
346xp 6.90


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2008)

04ultra said:


> LOL.................Been a long day........Storm damage cleanup....



Not much of that fun over here - the weather usually is too kind .....

The last time was in 2000, when a huge willow (well two) fell, and knocked over some smaller birches, about 100 feet from the cottage - some evidence of that storm is still present in the woods here, as well.......


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jul 18, 2008)

Andyshine77 said:


> At the Ohio gtg in April I ran my 5100 against a NE346. My 5100 is well used the 346 looked new.
> 
> Here are the times.
> Two cuts in 8x8 Poplar
> ...



Blasphemy! Everyone knows nothing less than another manufactures saw of at least 70cc could possibly come close to a 346NE! You must have pulled a Wanab and not told of your mods!


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2008)

Andyshine77 said:


> At the Ohio gtg in April I ran my 5100 against a NE346. My 5100 is well used the 346 looked new.
> 
> Here are the times.
> Two cuts in 8x8 Poplar
> ...





BIGBORE577 said:


> Blasphemy! Everyone knows nothing less than another manufactures saw of at least 70cc could possibly come close to a 346NE! You must have pulled a Wanab and not told of your mods!


Well, those times sounds pretty realistic to me.........:greenchainsaw:


----------



## wanab (Jul 18, 2008)

Andyshine77 said:


> At the Ohio gtg in April I ran my 5100 against a NE346. My 5100 is well used the 346 looked new.
> 
> Here are the times.
> Two cuts in 8x8 Poplar
> ...




thanks for trying to put this to bed again!


----------



## wanab (Jul 18, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Blasphemy! Everyone knows nothing less than another manufactures saw of at least 70cc could possibly come close to a 346NE! You must have pulled a Wanab and not told of your mods!






yes, there appeared to be an epidemic of that going on at the GTG.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 18, 2008)

wanab said:


> i dont think you would like the results of such tests. the 5100's dont seem to cut nearly as fast as many owners *thought *they did.
> 
> 
> *come to think of it the 361 seems to suffer abit from the same scenario.*



Well if the 5100 is indeed slower than a 346:monkey: and the 361 is even slower, how come Don's *muff mod* 361 beat the *ported* 346? I *thought* the 361 cut faster......I must have been seeing things. NOT


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 18, 2008)

wanab said:


> yes, there appeared to be an epidemic of that going on at the GTG.



Ready for epidemic #2?


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jul 18, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ready for epidemic #2?



Just remember, logic does not compute to several here.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 18, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Just remember, logic does not compute to several here.



Yep, failing to use their brain, what little is there, has taken it's toll.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 19, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Blasphemy! Everyone knows nothing less than another manufactures saw of at least 70cc could possibly come close to a 346NE! You must have pulled a Wanab and not told of your mods!



lol. Nope both saws were bone stock. The two saws are so close in power it's a non factor.:deadhorse: Buy the one you like best, run it and be happy.


----------



## spacemule (Jul 19, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Tells alot about the saw if it needs to be modded to run good......So than you have a 450.00 saw that needs 250.00 more invested to make it cut wood.........Hmmmm you could just buy a better saw to start with.....



This coming from a Harley guy. . .


----------



## Fastcast (Jul 19, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> No need to, the difference is pretty obvious, and the _real_ weight difference is quite a bit less than the specs tell you.......
> 
> Comparing the 5100 to a Husky 359 would be a totally different story....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh come on Troll, we need an honest to goodness, real world test and you're the perfect candidate. We trust you to report, fair & square.opcorn: 

You have both saws.....Dress them up and take them out for night on the town......Can't wait to hear all the details!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 20, 2008)

spacemule said:


> This coming from a Harley guy. . .





Have not spent a dime extra on my 5100 and it runs great.....Less than 350.00 with tax.......... 


I use a MS180 to limb and my 5100 block with.... If I had a NE346 it would take the place of my 180 and the 5100 would still be used for blocking... 




.


----------



## Chemist2 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Had to return my Dolmar 5100S*

I registered just to comment on the Dolmar 5100S - 
I have just had the most aggravating experience - after purchasing a new saw from a local dealer I ran it for less than a month. It was never easy to start but once started it cut fine and it was a big improvement over the old saw (pioneer P90) that gave up after many many hours of use over many years.
After cutting about 3 cords of fire wood the Dolmar 5100S quit in the middle of a tank of gas. 
I could not get it to start again. 
I took it back to the dealer and they could not get it to start either - new fuel, new plug but could not get it to go.
They replaced the saw with a new one that started easily.
I took it home and after less than one tank of gas it quit again -never to be restarted again.
I took it back to the dealer and they could not get it to start again either.
I was pleased that the dealer gave me a full refund, but very disappointed with the frustration and time consuming run around over this saw. I spent more time running around after it than I did cutting wood.
Perhaps there is a manufacturing defect in the latest production - it seemed to me that something let go in the carb and it was over fueling.
If you do buy one get an agreement from the dealer that they will give you a refund if you have any trouble. The guy I dealt with was good but they might not all be.


----------



## joatmon (Oct 20, 2009)

Chemist2 said:


> I registered just to comment on the Dolmar 5100S -
> I have just had the most aggravating experience - after purchasing a new saw from a local dealer I ran it for less than a month. It was never easy to start but once started it cut fine and it was a big improvement over the old saw (pioneer P90) that gave up after many many hours of use over many years.
> After cutting about 3 cords of fire wood the Dolmar 5100S quit in the middle of a tank of gas.
> I could not get it to start again.
> ...



Lemme see here. Two bad 5100s. OK. I've got it: 

*TROLL*


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 20, 2009)

Who's the dealer ? I'd love to commend him for the fantastic service.
I'd also like to see if I can grab those 2 saws for cheap. 
I hope you get a saw that works well for you.


----------



## RNeurath (Oct 20, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Lemme see here. Two bad 5100s. OK. I've got it:
> 
> *TROLL*



lol.I remember last year some guy claimed to be a dealer.Said he sold 50 5100s and everyone of them burned up.He had some story about paint peeling of the inside of the crankcase. The 5100 seems to bring them out for some reason.Ron


----------



## J.W Younger (Oct 20, 2009)

RNeurath said:


> lol.I remember last year some guy claimed to be a dealer.Said he sold 50 5100s and everyone of them burned up.He had some story about paint peeling of the inside of the crankcase. The 5100 seems to bring them out for some reason.Ron


Kinda like the Sara Palin of saws.


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 20, 2009)

Chemist2 said:


> I registered just to comment on the Dolmar 5100S -
> I have just had the most aggravating experience - after purchasing a new saw from a local dealer I ran it for less than a month. It was never easy to start but once started it cut fine and it was a big improvement over the old saw (pioneer P90) that gave up after many many hours of use over many years.
> After cutting about 3 cords of fire wood the Dolmar 5100S quit in the middle of a tank of gas.
> I could not get it to start again.
> ...



Almost every 5100 will pop on the first or second pull. The rest will pop on the 3rd. From what you posted you fried both saws with bad gas. 
I'll take em off the dealers hands and I'll put new piston and cylinders on them with decomp. 
Doesn't look like your dealer is any smarter than you are?


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 20, 2009)

RNeurath said:


> lol.I remember last year some guy claimed to be a dealer.Said he sold 50 5100s and everyone of them burned up.He had some story about paint peeling of the inside of the crankcase. The 5100 seems to bring them out for some reason.Ron



It was funny when I called mag power and had them read that thread......They really had a interesting read.....






.


----------



## volks-man (Oct 20, 2009)

funky sawman said:


> I have had almost every dolmar I sold (about 50 saws) come back with a scored piston and cylinder--- even the one I own that ran of 100ll av gas--pieces of crap in my opinion and dolmar would not even honer the warrantys!!!!





funky sawman said:


> Paint coming off crankcases of never ran saws is NOT my fault. I can go into a new dolmar and chip the paint away with my fingernail NO kidding.





funky sawman said:


> I asked them to come to my shop and all the distributer said is "We can't afford that" Then I begged them for help but mag power just kept saying "nobody else is having these problems"
> Then mag power said we would be the offical test site in the PNW for testing new product, so I was all excited but that never went through. I asked for some special crank tools but never got them. Mag power kept saying, fix the customers saw or give them a new one. BUT the warranty claims still havent been paid for 6 months later after being approved by mag power. The saws that had paint coming off the crankcase got sent back to dolmar (terry green) but they swear it's the ethonal causing the paint to chip!!! I constantly test our and our customers gas for ethonal but never found more than 10%. I would love to get closure with the problems that dolmar has , I already know it's not my improper diagnoses as their is more than I in our shop that has many years of 2 stroke mechanics under the belt. Willy the senior mechanic, cut timber for 40 years and been working on saws for 50 years.



nut!


----------



## Warroad50 (Oct 20, 2009)

Chemist2 said:


> I registered just to comment on the Dolmar 5100S -
> I have just had the most aggravating experience - after purchasing a new saw from a local dealer I ran it for less than a month. It was never easy to start but once started it cut fine and it was a big improvement over the old saw (pioneer P90) that gave up after many many hours of use over many years.
> After cutting about 3 cords of fire wood the Dolmar 5100S quit in the middle of a tank of gas.
> I could not get it to start again.
> ...



I guess theirs a reason that they make electric chainsaws for some.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Oct 21, 2009)

*hmm*

I dunno where i've been... Missing all this... I cut about 100 cord with my 5100 last year, haven't had a stit of a problem yet... I cut about 10 cord this past weekend with it, that was it in the video I posted earlier also... That dude does know he needs oil in the gas right???



Hope he wasn't buying some knock off or something...


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Oct 21, 2009)

*hmph!!*



J.W Younger said:


> Kinda like the Sara Palin of saws.



I wouldn't mind seeing palin in a bikini holding a 5100 on top of a woodpile, lmao...

 eh?

Or in a couple other compromising positions around the woodpile either, lmao... That whole librarian thing ya know... Andddd, she'd sure be able to buy me alot of saws, lmao...


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 22, 2009)

ciscoguy01 said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing palin in a bikini holding a 5100 on top of a woodpile, lmao...
> 
> eh?



Your sick...........Get some help Dude!!!


----------



## spacemule (Oct 22, 2009)

ciscoguy01 said:


> I cut about 10 cord this past weekend with it,



Uh huh. Sure you did.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 22, 2009)

I see you live in a log home. I was curious, there appears to be cutouts in the wall where you can take those log sections out to get air/light in possibly, reminds me of the old days and how they would do that because they didn't have windows readily available.

Is that what those plug looking sections are? (on either side of the door)


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Oct 22, 2009)

*uh hummm...*



spacemule said:


> Uh huh. Sure you did.



Excuse me, I meant face cord, which would be the equivalent to 3.33333 full cord, or just over 3 dump truck loads. Ur so smart Mule. Thanks for catching that. Must've been the details they taught you in lawschool eh? hehehe

:yourock:


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Ahhhhh*



TraditionalTool said:


> I see you live in a log home. I was curious, there appears to be cutouts in the wall where you can take those log sections out to get air/light in possibly, reminds me of the old days and how they would do that because they didn't have windows readily available.
> 
> Is that what those plug looking sections are? (on either side of the door)



I was looking for what you were talking about... That old cabin was just refinished/remodeled... They added those little cutout logs in places where they close in windows that were there. Most of them go to little utility rooms that once had windows in them... Pretty cool about the vents and lights guy. 

 eh?


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 23, 2009)

ciscoguy01 said:


> I was looking for what you were talking about... That old cabin was just refinished/remodeled... They added those little cutout logs in places where they close in windows that were there. Most of them go to little utility rooms that once had windows in them... Pretty cool about the vents and lights guy.
> 
> eh?


That's kinda cool. I was at first wondering if those cutouts were added, and they had to shape other logs to look/match the existing ones there or not.

Interesting cabin, great place to be I'm told, but I've never been there. Any traditional bark work as done in the 'daks? Would be cool to twig the outside of the openings on those cutouts and adding some bark on the interiors. I'm just thinking out loud...

I'm in the middle of building a home for my family, I want to leave it to our kids. I'm using square logs and dovetailin' them together in the Appalachian style. I guess all styles have their pluses and minuses...

I have to ask, did your family harvest and build the cabin themselves? I saw the pics of your old flat belt mill, that's pretty cool...

That Dolmar looks happy on the porch! Nice looking saw!


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Oct 23, 2009)

TraditionalTool said:


> That's kinda cool. I was at first wondering if those cutouts were added, and they had to shape other logs to look/match the existing ones there or not.
> 
> Interesting cabin, great place to be I'm told, but I've never been there. Any traditional bark work as done in the 'daks? Would be cool to twig the outside of the openings on those cutouts and adding some bark on the interiors. I'm just thinking out loud...
> 
> ...



I love it here in the daks. Cept for tree huggers its still a good place live I think. Lots of wood to cut, lots to do outdoors. That cabin was originally an old hotel. Probably about 75 or 80 yrs old is all. They renovated and turned it into little apt's. The family sawmill in the photos was originally on wheels I was told. My great G-father bought it back in the 40's from old man Hazelton out in Jay, NY... Traded a bulldozer for it is what I was told. Now it has that old Cat engine chained down and it's one of the few belt and pulley driven saws left. The cabin you can see in other pictures around the sawmill was milled and made with that mill. Its probably 50yrs old I'd guess, back when my uncles and the rest of the family was going at it full bore. Use to cost about $30 for a set of teeth for the saw, now it's over $100. Between that and cost of gas, they don't do a whole lot of sawing any more, mostly firewood and if they are sawing it's pine. Anyhoot, I did actually do that with the twigs before I left. I took small cedars, cut them in 1/2, and made trim inside the apartments and around the windows and whatnot. Turned out real nice most people thought. Take care guy and good luck with your house building... Be nice if you got some pics up here for us to see.

 eh?


----------

